#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  3D CAD GRAPHICS free pdf lecture notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## brij_kumar

*Introduction:
*

  	The 3D graphics capabilities of mobile devices are exposed through two  standardized application programming interfaces (APIs): OpenGL ES  typically accessed via C or C, and M3G, for mobile phone Java. We  introduce the latter standard in terms of the former. As OpenGL ES is  utilized as the fundamental building block in many real-world M3G  implementations, expressing this relationship explicitly is highly  useful for describing the inner workings of M3G.





  Similar Threads: Introduction of computer graphics free pdf lecture download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Curve in graphics free lecture notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Applications of computer graphics pdf notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Transformation in graphics notes free pdf download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Advantages of graphics complete lecture notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

----------

